# Wanted 18” wheels for my 34



## Shakeywakey (Dec 14, 2016)

I’m on the verge of ordering some RS05RR FROM JDM distro and selling my work’s. but I figured I would ask here to see what people had.

criteria, preferably a Japanese make, ideal sizes are 18x10 front 18x11 rear (GTT track car)

offsets around 15/20.

budget- the enkei are €1682 But obviously thanks to brexit I have to pay import duty on top so say around that for the right 2nd hand wheels.

thanks a lot.


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Be a winner, buy these from @XashskylineX from his 34







Link to his sales thread below









ENKEI NT03 WHEELS WITH TYRES


I've decided to sell my NT03 wheels! Near new condition no marks or curbs Wheel Spec. Set of 4 x Enkei NT03 N1 Nur Edition 18 x 9.5 +15 wheels. Tyres are AD08 RS brand only covered 800 mils Very rare forged Enkei NT03 N1 Nur Edition wheels. These measure 18" X 9.5 +15 and are a...




www.gtr.co.uk


----------



## Shakeywakey (Dec 14, 2016)

4wdnoob said:


> Be a winner, buy these from @XashskylineX from his 34
> View attachment 266479
> 
> Link to his sales thread below
> ...


Too skinny for me and you can buy brand new NT03 for £1600 so not sure why these are so expensive other than having Nur stamped on the back?


----------



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

Theres a guy on driftworks selling an unused set of Rays gramlights, might be worth contacting him:




__





Rays Gramlights 57DR 18x10.5 et22 (New)


£1550 Brand new Rays Gramlights 57DR 18x10.5 et22 for sale only arrived this week but unfortunately inside clearances are a bit to tight fit on a 32...




www.driftworks.com


----------



## Shakeywakey (Dec 14, 2016)

SarGara said:


> Theres a guy on driftworks selling an unused set of Rays gramlights, might be worth contacting him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, they’re well priced. Not 100% sure on the style, kinda get a poor mans te37 vibe. Will have a look at other pics tho


----------



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

Shakeywakey said:


> Thanks for the heads up, they’re well priced. Not 100% sure on the style, kinda get a poor mans te37 vibe. Will have a look at other pics tho


No worries. You wont get TE37 for £1500 so not sure what that means, Rays are a legit brand that do more than 1 style. Champaign tastes, lemonade lifestyle 

Id say they are more similiar to a Yokohama Advan Racing wheel myself:








Yokohama Wheel - ADVAN Racing RGIII


The ADVAN Racing RGIII arrives on the scene as more refined version of the RGII, highlighted by the same side-cut spokes.




www.nengun.com


----------



## Shakeywakey (Dec 14, 2016)

SarGara said:


> No worries. You wont get TE37 for £1500 so not sure what that means, Rays are a legit brand that do more than 1 style. Champaign tastes, lemonade lifestyle
> 
> Id say they are more similiar to a Yokohama Advan Racing wheel myself:
> 
> ...


Sorry did mean to cause offence. I know rays are a legit brand, I’m just saying they look like te37 just without the volk price tag.

I would consider the right set of volks obviously I’d expect to pay more than the £1700 the enkei will cost me.


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

Shakeywakey said:


> Too skinny for me and you can buy brand new NT03 for £1600 so not sure why these are so expensive other than having Nur stamped on the back?


😴😴


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

just get a set ROTA buddy !!!!

Rota – Tagged "Design_Grid" (rotashop.co.uk)


----------



## Shakeywakey (Dec 14, 2016)

XashskylineX said:


> just get a set ROTA buddy !!!!
> 
> Rota – Tagged "Design_Grid" (rotashop.co.uk)


No need to get pissy. Iv already said in my original post I am selling my Works and was going to buy some Enkei RS05RR for 1682, And I have said I will spend more for the right wheels. So I’m not sure where the passive aggressive “buy some rota” has come from.....

im assuming you don’t like this fact I think your wheels are overpriced. But the point stands you can literally buy brand new NT03 for 16-1700.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

I have a set of lightweight magnesium alloys shod with 888's available.

Here they are pictured on my R34 GTR

I will sort you a price if you are interested.


----------



## Shakeywakey (Dec 14, 2016)

Hugh Keir said:


> I have a set of lightweight magnesium alloys shod with 888's available.
> 
> Here they are pictured on my R34 GTR
> 
> ...


Very cool having mag wheels, but although I intend to use the car on track I want to be able to use it on road also and I don’t think mag wheels will last long on the rubbish roads round here.
Thanks for the offer tho.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

No worries, they are stove enamelled, so have remained in good condition.


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

Hugh Keir said:


> I have a set of lightweight magnesium alloys shod with 888's available.
> 
> Here they are pictured on my R34 GTR
> 
> ...


----------

